# Ni Hao, all!



## Ai Li (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

So unintentionally I stumble across a pretty amazing martial arts forum/website when I'm just starting to get really into my Tang Soo Do classes. That's the story of my last thirty minutes.  Pleased to meet everyone! I'm technologically inept, so it may take me some time to figure our how stuff works around here, but I'm going to try my best! (atleast I've succeeded in making a thread; that's a start!) 

...

oooh! I even made a smiley without knowing it! preveiws are cool.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome! tell us more about yourself!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyeong Haseyo!

Welcome to MT!  More TSD is always welcome here.  Feel free to head over to the TSD forum and ask any questions that you may have.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome, happy posting!


----------



## Mimir (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Ni Hao, is that japanese?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 20, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Ni Hao, is that japanese?



Ni hao is chinese for Hello.  

The Korean for hello is Anyeong Haseyo.


----------



## tiecuando (Sep 21, 2008)

Ai Li said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So unintentionally I stumble across a pretty amazing martial arts forum/website when I'm just starting to get really into my Tang Soo Do classes. That's the story of my last thirty minutes.  Pleased to meet everyone! I'm technologically inept, so it may take me some time to figure our how stuff works around here, but I'm going to try my best! (atleast I've succeeded in making a thread; that's a start!)
> 
> ...


 
Hi. The previews are cool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 21, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------

